# Can't install, GPT error?



## mikemoreau (Oct 2, 2015)

Okay guys, I'm trying to install from a USB stick onto a netbook. The netbook is running a solid state 128GB drive. The installer keeps crashing to: 
	
	



```
geom corrupt or invalid gpt detected install
```

I even tried removing the SSD from the netbook, putting it into a dock, and then re-initializing it with an MBR disk structure using a Windows 10 machine. That didn't work. Tried installing from several different USB sticks... that didn't work.

Ideas?


----------



## wblock@ (Oct 2, 2015)

Putting an MBR on a GPT disk is probably what caused that error in the first place. It overwrites the primary GPT but leaves the backup GPT at the end of the disk intact.

Instead, create a valid GPT partitioning scheme, then either use that, or destroy it to remove the backup GPT.

This example uses ada9.  Make very sure you have the right disk name, and replace it in the example.

```
gpart create -s gpt ada9
gpart destroy -F ada9
```

The disk now has no partitioning scheme.


----------



## mikemoreau (Oct 2, 2015)

Okay. Well, the disc HAD a GPT scheme on it to begin with, but the installer kept giving me the error. I pulled it and tried switching to MBR to see if that would fix the issue.

The only *Nix machine I'm running right now is the netbook itself, so I'll have to boot off of a Puppy Linux stick or something to run the commands.


----------



## wblock@ (Oct 2, 2015)

Boot the FreeBSD install disk and select Shell.  Then it has gpart(8), which is the least frustrating partitioning tool.


----------

